# Tool für vektorbasierte Diagramme



## Norbert Eder (29. April 2008)

Hi,

kann mir eventuell jemand das eine oder andere kostenlose Tool zum Erstellen von vektorbasieren Diagrammen (á la Visio) empfehlen, die diese Diagramme in eben solchen Formaten speichern können und dabei auch eine einigermaßen schöne Darstellung schaffen?

Hauptsächlich würde ich Ablaufdiagramme zur Veranschaulichung benötigen. Format: EPS.

Besten Dank für alle sachdienlichen Hinweise,
Norbert


----------



## akrite (30. April 2008)

da ist definitiv eine Lücke im OpenSource, ein direktes Tool für solche Flussdiagramme gibt es nicht oder es befindet sich so sehr am Anfang, dass es nur wenige kennen ...
Es bleibt wahrscheinlich erstmal nur InkScape !


----------



## Norbert Eder (8. Mai 2008)

Mhm .. danke. Hab fast befürchtet, dass es hier noch immer sehr wenig gibt.


----------

